# CRS Overall Score



## MahmudKhan (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi All
Do you think overall score is going to come down a bit or shall it stay above 450?
I dont see the minimum score above 600 anymore, why is that?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MahmudKhan said:


> Hi All
> Do you think overall score is going to come down a bit or shall it stay above 450?
> I dont see the minimum score above 600 anymore, why is that?


Given that the Express Entry program has been in place for 16 months and the minimum CRS threshold has yet to go south of 450 points, I doubt that it will break that number.

In the event that the CRS goes lower than 450, I think it near impossible for it to break 400 any time soon.

In regards to questioning why the CRS minimum has not been >600, I would imagine that CIC doesn't have enough people with >600 CRS scores to fill in the number of ITA that they have to give out, so have adjusted the minimum to below 600 so they have enough candidates to give an ITA.

Also, be careful of what you wish for - the Government of Canada sets the minimum for each draw and with the next draw they could decide to set it >600 and not move it below 600 ever again... this would be bad news if you were in the Pool with a 460 score and were waiting for the next draw to be mid-450 so you could get an ITA.


----------



## MahmudKhan (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
I can assure you that I am not wishing the minimum score to be above 600. In fact I wish it to be below 450 soon.
Thanks anyway.


----------

